# Bob Sikes 9-21-12



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Long night but ended up being a good one. At 1st only caught undersized Mangrove Snapper that went immediately back in the drink. Then only was catching White Grunts with loads of pinfish to follow. Topwater fishing was out because the Ladyfish were out in force! Was about to pack up then at 4am tried shrimp again and lost a nice Mangrove Snapper and a legal size Redfish  ugh! Okay, wasn't really mad but actually starting to have fun even though I was running very low on shrimp which was the only bait anything decent was biting. Well I didn't give up and it paid off. Hooked up on a couple barely legal Mangrove and a Lane Snapper. So by then I had worked up a good appetite and being hungry and fat are not a good combination unless you came prepared. Lucky for me I was ready and started cooking a tasty breakfast. As I was enjoying my catch the one line that I kept in the water with a small pinfish started to call my name. Another Redfish and on much better line this time around. A long night, good breakfast, and one for the cooler. It just doesn't get any better than that when you're landlocked and hungry. Cooler weather, come on I'm ready for ya!


----------



## Longbow14 (Aug 8, 2011)

nice haul. If you go out again I'll bring some fries.


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Longbow14 said:


> nice haul. If you go out again I'll bring some fries.


 Funny! I almost took some spuds as a back up plan! :laughing:


----------



## 1pescadoloco (Dec 2, 2011)

Great story:notworthy:
Fillet, fry & release:thumbup::thumbup:
A few tortillas some slaw & salsa & you could have had some fish tacos:thumbup:


----------

